
Whttl: like Kayak.com for finding startups that serve your neighborhood - hoag
http://www.broadkastpr.com/blog/2015/1/27/whittl-finally-a-startup-that-helps-you-find-startups-in-your-neighborhood
======
imkane
Pretty cool app, I like how many meal delivery options they have

